# 4890 vs 5850



## Matthew1990

Hello there peeps

I will be getting a new card soon-ish, I think the prices of older gen cards will start to go down, I'll wait till may and then decide. I will be looking at ATI since nVidia cards are priced over the roof, GTX 275 etc.

I narrowed it to 4890 and 5850, they look similiar in performance but 5850 had DX11 and runs cooler, at least the model I have been looking at. Anyone else have something to say about those two naughty GPUs???


Cheers!


----------



## Ryeong

Matthew1990 said:


> Hello there peeps
> 
> I will be getting a new card soon-ish, I think the prices of older gen cards will start to go down, I'll wait till may and then decide. I will be looking at ATI since nVidia cards are priced over the roof, GTX 275 etc.
> 
> I narrowed it to 4890 and 5850, they look similiar in performance but 5850 had DX11 and runs cooler, at least the model I have been looking at. Anyone else have something to say about those two naughty GPUs???
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Is GTX 275 more expensive than 5850?.. i have two gtx 275's in my rig..

But, if you have really decided to only buy one of those two, go for 5850. But keep in mind that both those cards DO suck in terms of performance in new games.. You'll be lucky with medium settings, and have to use low at certain points in some games (shadowing, reduce view distance etc..).. Forget about playing in 1920x1080 or even 1280×720 in any current game with the exeption of MW2 and low-end games plus console ports.. 

I just want you to be aware of that.. so you won't be extremely disappointed when you stick em' into your case.


----------



## mx344

The 5850 all the way. Its quite a bit more powerful than the 4890.

O dear god ryeong, givve me a break, these cards will play almost every game on max settings do your research.

The 5850 is much better than the 275.


----------



## Shane

If you dont mind spending the extra then the 5850 because of DX11...but you wouldnt be dissapointed with a 4890 either.


----------



## bomberboysk

Ryeong said:


> Is GTX 275 more expensive than 5850?.. i have two gtx 275's in my rig..
> 
> But, if you have really decided to only buy one of those two, go for 5850. But keep in mind that both those cards DO suck in terms of performance in new games.. You'll be lucky with medium settings, and have to use low at certain points in some games (shadowing, reduce view distance etc..).. Forget about playing in 1920x1080 or even 1280×720 in any current game with the exeption of MW2 and low-end games plus console ports..
> 
> I just want you to be aware of that.. so you won't be extremely disappointed when you stick em' into your case.



Uhh, no you dont. Look at some benchmarks and see how the cards perform, the 4890 beats the GTX275 in almost all benchies and overclocks like a dream, and the 5850 kicks both of them to dust:

Game tests start here for this review:
http://www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-hd-5850-review-crossfire/11

And some interesting data from ATI Stream, if you think cuda is so great:
http://www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-hd-5850-review-crossfire/20


----------



## Ryeong

Nevakonaza said:


> If you dont mind spending the extra then the 5850 because of DX11...but you wouldnt be dissapointed with a 4890 either.



True.



bomberboysk said:


> Uhh, no you dont. Look at some benchmarks and see how the cards perform, the 4890 beats the GTX275 in almost all benchies and overclocks like a dream, and the 5850 kicks both of them to dust:
> 
> Game tests start here for this review:
> http://www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-hd-5850-review-crossfire/11



With 5 fps lol without crossfireX.. GTX 275 seems to be cheaper than 5850 in my area.

Now, i don't really see how 5 fps is to "kick someone to dust". Look at the NON Crossfire benches.. you'll see that it's only 5 fps..

The 4890 is the one being crushed. 16 fps less than 5850 and 11 less than gtx 275

Edit: If the 5xxx is only slightly faster than 295 in video encoding. then they'll be crushed by 480 because it has many more cuda-cores


----------



## Gooberman

go with the 5850, don't listen to Ryeong about anything lol xD 5850 > GTX285


----------



## Ryeong

Gooberman said:


> go with the 5850, don't listen to Ryeong about anything lol xD 5850 > GTX285



My friend has a 5850 on a 1080p tv, and he is NOT pleased with the results in games such as Just cause 2, BC2 etc etc in 1920x1080..

Edit: Sure if drooling around with 30-35 fps is okay for you then it's not a problem. I think 60 fps in a game is good..


----------



## bomberboysk

Ryeong said:


> True.
> 
> 
> 
> With 5 fps lol without crossfireX.. GTX 275 seems to be cheaper than 5850 in my area.
> 
> Now, i don't really see how 5 fps is to "kick someone to dust". Look at the NON Crossfire benches.. you'll see that it's only 5 fps..
> 
> The 4890 is the one being crushed. 16 fps less than 5850 and 11 less than gtx 275
> 
> Edit: If the 5xxx is only slightly faster than 295 in video encoding. then they'll be crushed by 480 because it has many more cuda-cores



Take a look further through all the benchmarks, you'll see that in many games the 5850 has far more than 5fps on it. Not to mention DX11 and such. The 4890 beats the GTX275 in all but about two of those benchmarks.


----------



## Fatback

I agree go with the 5850 if you can spend the extra money. I think you will be happy with either one just get what you can afford.

Also Reyong you don't seem to know very much about GPUs outside of what you see in benchmarks. A little piece of info forget about the benchmarks most of them are not very accurate. Every system varys and the only way to know the real performance of a card or system is to just use it. I can still play 50% of most new games at high settings with my 4850 at 1280x1024.


----------



## Ryeong

bomberboysk said:


> Take a look further through all the benchmarks, you'll see that in many games the 5850 has far more than 5fps on it. Not to mention DX11 and such. The 4890 beats the GTX275 in all but about two of those benchmarks.








It seems like HD 5850 is much more expensive than GTX 275. If you're willing to pay 100 dollars or more for 7 fps, and DX11 then go for it.. (varies from one contry to another)


----------



## Gooberman

yeah it seems you pay more for  than that for a gtx285 for an extra 4


----------



## bomberboysk

Ryeong said:


> It seems like HD 5850 is much more expensive than GTX 275. If you're willing to pay 100 dollars or more for 7 fps, and DX11 then go for it.. (varies from one contry to another)



Again, you are comparing a SINGLE GAME. Take a look at how it performs in other games:





















































Not to mention, the 5850 cards consume less power:


----------



## Gooberman

5850 ftw


----------



## funkysnair

Ryeong said:


> Is GTX 275 more expensive than 5850?.. i have two gtx 275's in my rig..
> 
> But, if you have really decided to only buy one of those two, go for 5850. But keep in mind that both those cards DO suck in terms of performance in new games.. You'll be lucky with medium settings, and have to use low at certain points in some games (shadowing, reduce view distance etc..).. Forget about playing in 1920x1080 or even 1280×720 in any current game with the exeption of MW2 and low-end games plus console ports..
> 
> I just want you to be aware of that.. so you won't be extremely disappointed when you stick em' into your case.



im rocking the cheap asse powercolour 5850 (that is the same price as the asus 5850) that is a poor performer as ryeong says but it manages to play battlefeild bad company 2 on high detail etc etc??

dam man your info sucks hairy plums......


----------



## 87dtna

You can pick up 4890's for around $160-170 shipped these days.  A 5850 is hardly worth double the price of a 4890.

And for those that keep talking about DX11 and acting like it's a huge deal, what DX11 games do you even play?  If any at all, I'm betting that it's just Dirt2 because it came with your card.  ooooooo


----------



## funkysnair

bc2, the detail in that game with dx11 is very very nice!!

i no because i played it on a BFG 8800oc2, XFX 4890 and the POWERCOLOUR 5850


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> You can pick up 4890's for around $160-170 shipped these days.  A 5850 is hardly worth double the price of a 4890.
> 
> And for those that keep talking about DX11 and acting like it's a huge deal, what DX11 games do you even play?  If any at all, I'm betting that it's just Dirt2 because it came with your card.  ooooooo



Except for games that dont scale well in crossfire(Flight sim X, GTA IV, etc), as well as more and more DX11 games will be coming out.


----------



## Ryeong

bomberboysk said:


> Again, you are comparing a SINGLE GAME.



Still, the difference is very small. 2 -10 fps.. That's really not worth the extra 100 buck. On the other side, you'll get DX11.. But, the card wont do any good with tesselation. Try run the card with tesselation in heaven.. I'm just saying that it won't handle upcoming DX11 titles with tesselation good.. You know that. 



funkysnair said:


> im rocking the cheap asse powercolour 5850 (that is the same price as the asus 5850) that is a poor performer as ryeong says but it manages to play battlefeild bad company 2 on high detail etc etc??
> 
> dam man your info sucks hairy plums......



It won't handle BC2 in 1920x1080 in DX11.. In DX 10 it will struggle, and you'll need to lower either resolution or settings. I'm sorry, but that's a fact.. If this card only performs 3 - 10 fps better than 275 then i can with my own experiences tell you that it wont do any good... 

I almost double my fps in this game when i activate my second card. It seems like newer games are taking full advantage of Sli. Even benches such as Heaven doubles my fps.

4xMSAA, 16xAF, HBAO, 1080p etc.. 85 fps average in Sli.. 43-45 with one..

60fps is good in my opinion. I don't consider anything below 60 good even if its playable. 

If i get 43-45 fps average with one card, then 5850 will probably get something like 30 fps in DX11 and 55-60 in DX10. So it does a good job in DX10, but not in DX11.. Thats why i'm asking. Is it really worth buying that only for the DX11?


----------



## bomberboysk

Ryeong said:


> Still, the difference is very small. 2 -10 fps.. That's really not worth the extra 100 buck. On the other side, you'll get DX11.. But, the card wont do any good with tesselation. Try run the card with tesselation in heaven.. I'm just saying that it won't handle upcoming DX11 titles with tesselation good.. You know that.
> 
> 
> 
> It won't handle BC2 in 1920x1080 in DX11.. In DX 10 it will struggle, and you'll need to lower either resolution or settings. I'm sorry, but that's a fact.. If this card only performs 3 - 10 fps better than 275 then i can with my own experiences tell you that it wont do any good...
> 
> I almost double my fps in this game when i activate my second card. It seems like newer games are taking full advantage of Sli. Even benches such as Heaven doubles my fps.
> 
> 4xMSAA, 16xAF, HBAO, 1080p etc.. 85 fps average in Sli.. 43-45 with one..
> 
> 60fps is good in my opinion. I don't consider anything below 60 good even if its playable.
> 
> If i get 43-45 fps average with one card, then 5850 will probably get something like 30 fps in DX11 and 55-60 in DX10. So it does a good job in DX10, but not in DX11.. Thats why i'm asking. Is it really worth buying that only for the DX11?


take a look at some of those games, good example is street fighter IV, nearly 100% gain over the GTX275. Futher, Left 4 Dead is also almost 75% gain, Enemy Territory quake wars is nearly 100% gain, CoH is 20fps, etc


----------



## funkysnair

Ryeong said:


> Still, the difference is very small. 2 -10 fps.. That's really not worth the extra 100 buck. On the other side, you'll get DX11.. But, the card wont do any good with tesselation. Try run the card with tesselation in heaven.. I'm just saying that it won't handle upcoming DX11 titles with tesselation good.. You know that.
> 
> 
> 
> It won't handle BC2 in 1920x1080 in DX11.. In DX 10 it will struggle, and you'll need to lower either resolution or settings. I'm sorry, but that's a fact.. If this card only performs 3 - 10 fps better than 275 then i can with my own experiences tell you that it wont do any good...
> 
> I almost double my fps in this game when i activate my second card. It seems like newer games are taking full advantage of Sli. Even benches such as Heaven doubles my fps.
> 
> 4xMSAA, 16xAF, HBAO, 1080p etc.. 85 fps average in Sli.. 43-45 with one..
> 
> 60fps is good in my opinion. I don't consider anything below 60 good even if its playable.
> 
> If i get 43-45 fps average with one card, then 5850 will probably get something like 30 fps in DX11 and 55-60 in DX10. So it does a good job in DX10, but not in DX11.. Thats why i'm asking. Is it really worth buying that only for the DX11?



do i have a special card then? mine plays flaweless hmmm never mind, you know best cos your running one lol


----------



## Ryeong

bomberboysk said:


> take a look at some of those games, good example is street fighter IV, nearly 100% gain over the GTX275. Futher, Left 4 Dead is also almost 75% gain, Enemy Territory quake wars is nearly 100% gain, CoH is 20fps, etc



Yea, but we all know that those games are very ATi-optimized..

The Left4Dead graph for gtx 275 is godly-wrong lmao! I used to play that game with a single 275 before i bought my second. And i had around 50 fps with the exact same settings.  But, i lowered the 8xMSAA to 4xMSAA so i had around 60 fps. 



funkysnair said:


> do i have a special card then? mine plays flaweless hmmm never mind, you know best cos your running one lol



GTX 275 in sli is better than 5850. But, what so ever both cards can max that game out just fine (but not 5850 in DX11, with DX10 its np)


----------



## Matthew1990

It took 20 mins to read thru the comments

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Gigabyte-GV-R585D5-1GD-B-Radeon-HD-5850-1GB-ATX-HDMI-Graphics-Card

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/1GB-...MHz-800-Cores-2x-DVI-HDTV-HDCP-plus-Stormrise

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/1GB-...GPU-648MHz-Shader-1476MHz-240-Cores-2x-DL-DVI


The prices still haven't gone down, I think this will happen as soon as Fermi hit the shelves....they are due to be in stock on 12th. We will see if the price drop.


----------



## Matthew1990

Ryeong said:


> Is GTX 275 more expensive than 5850?.. i have two gtx 275's in my rig..
> 
> But, if you have really decided to only buy one of those two, go for 5850. But keep in mind that both those cards DO suck in terms of performance in new games..




I disagree, I play BC2 on med with GTS 250, maxes out MW2 and plays JC2 on high with no problems.


----------



## Ryeong

Matthew1990 said:


> I disagree, I play BC2 on med with GTS 250, maxes out MW2 and plays JC2 on high with no problems.



That must be in a patetic low res' Without 4xAA, 16xAF and HBAO. Because gts 250 is not even close to a GTX 260.. 260 is considered old, and my 275 will be considered old too within one month. (even if i can max games out)

Edit: Medium setttings= no good in my opinion. That's even irrelevant..








Matthew1990 said:


> It took 20 mins to read thru the comments
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Gigabyte-GV-R585D5-1GD-B-Radeon-HD-5850-1GB-ATX-HDMI-Graphics-Card
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/1GB-...MHz-800-Cores-2x-DVI-HDTV-HDCP-plus-Stormrise
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/1GB-...GPU-648MHz-Shader-1476MHz-240-Cores-2x-DL-DVI
> 
> 
> The prices still haven't gone down, I think this will happen as soon as Fermi hit the shelves....they are due to be in stock on 12th. We will see if the price drop.



If you search some more, you'll see a price difference from 90-120 Dollars around Europe. The prices in American should be MUCH lower, so...


----------



## bomberboysk

Ryeong said:


> Yea, but we all know that those games are very ATi-optimized..
> 
> The Left4Dead graph for gtx 275 is godly-wrong lmao! I used to play that game with a single 275 before i bought my second. And i had around 50 fps with the exact same settings.  But, i lowered the 8xMSAA to 4xMSAA so i had around 60 fps.
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 275 in sli is better than 5850. But, what so ever both cards can max that game out just fine (but not 5850 in DX11, with DX10 its np)



That graph is at 2560x1600, i highly doubt you have a display with that resolution, the gtx275's lack of vram is what hurts it at those res's.


----------



## funkysnair

Ryeong said:


> Yea, but we all know that those games are very ATi-optimized..
> 
> The Left4Dead graph for gtx 275 is godly-wrong lmao! I used to play that game with a single 275 before i bought my second. And i had around 50 fps with the exact same settings.  But, i lowered the 8xMSAA to 4xMSAA so i had around 60 fps.
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 275 in sli is better than 5850. But, what so ever both cards can max that game out just fine (but not 5850 in DX11, with DX10 its np)



at the end of the day im running the 5850 at stock settings on high-dx11 with no notice of lag etc etc!

i think for people to say the 5850 is underpowered dx11 gpu are sadly mistaken

you rock your gtx275's in sli and compare them with one single 5850 its your choice go ahead even though the gtx275's retail for the same if not a little lower price than the 5850 (where i shop)

how about we talk about 5850 in crossfire alongside the gtx275 in sli?


----------



## Ryeong

bomberboysk said:


> That graph is at 2560x1600, i highly doubt you have a display with that resolution, the gtx275's lack of vram is what hurts it at those res's.



Yes, i do have a display with 2560x1600 in my living room ^^ not mine though. I'm currently using a 1080p 42'' LCD. But, like i said.. 

I used those settings with that resolution. I ran 2560x1600 with around 50 fps OC'ed! <-- Keep that in mind, also i used the latest nvidia driver at that time as well. 

I've seen many benches that's very innacurate, also they vary a lot from one review to another.. that's why i don't trust them so much any more..



funkysnair said:


> at the end of the day im running the 5850 at stock settings on high-dx11 with no notice of lag etc etc!
> 
> i think for people to say the 5850 is underpowered dx11 gpu are sadly mistaken
> 
> you rock your gtx275's in sli and compare them with one single 5850 its your choice go ahead even though the gtx275's retail for the same if not a little lower price than the 5850 (where i shop)
> 
> how about we talk about 5850 in crossfire alongside the gtx275 in sli?



Oh, then i might add that a single-gpu such as GTX 480 GPU beats 5970 under tesselation, why not add two? 

The reason why i'm comparing two gtx 275's vs one is because 5850 is very new compared to 275. Look at the graphs, they compare the 5850 vs 295, why? because like i said.. 5850 is newer and therefore we can expect more!


----------



## Ryeong

Alright people, let's stop it here before we make another 12 pages long thread that's irrelevant compared to the main topic. 

Go for 5850 THE END.. Bite me, oh noes"! .
_*
[Reply to funkysnair that he apparently deleted]*_






 <--- Load of pants





http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1258/9/

Please, just let it stop here..


----------



## funkysnair

i vote for the gtx275's in sli...

go for the 5850, dont listen to the people who tell you it wont play new games on high etc, i have it here in my pc running bc2 on high with dx11 no lag no nothing

runs quiet, usses little power!

fair enough what people are saying about dx11, yes it is new and thats why there are not many games using it

but bare in mind people used to say that quad core cpu's where the same (not many games will use the potential)<---my butt

if i was looking at what to buy between the two i would go for the 5850


----------



## Matthew1990

I am planning to go Full HD as well. 


5850 it is then.


----------



## Ryeong

Matthew1990 said:


> I am planning to go Full HD as well.
> 
> 
> 5850 it is then.



Enjoy, i hope it suits your needs my fellow player 

Edit: "Gamer"..


----------



## 87dtna

bomberboysk said:


> Except for games that dont scale well in crossfire(Flight sim X, GTA IV, etc), as well as more and more DX11 games will be coming out.



I never said anything about crossfired 4890's, I just said a 4890 was half the price and a 5850 was not even close to double the performance.  But I can see how you got that.

By the time enough DX11 games come out to actually warrant buying a DX11 card, something better than the 5850 will be out for the same price or less.


----------



## Ryeong

87dtna said:


> I never said anything about crossfired 4890's, I just said a 4890 was half the price and a 5850 was not even close to double the performance.  But I can see how you got that.
> 
> By the time enough DX11 games come out to actually warrant buying a DX11 card, something better than the 5850 will be out for the same price or less.



Do some search on google. There are tons of DX11-tesselated games coming this summer  this will be one NICE summer!!


----------



## Gabe63

The GTX275 is $220 at Microcenter right now. I would still recomend the 5850 out of all three of these cards.


----------



## 87dtna

Ryeong said:


> Do some search on google. There are tons of DX11-tesselated games coming this summer  this will be one NICE summer!!



You really should stop using big words to try to sound smart.  And you spelled it wrong anyway too.


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> I never said anything about crossfired 4890's, I just said a 4890 was half the price and a 5850 was not even close to double the performance.  But I can see how you got that.
> 
> By the time enough DX11 games come out to actually warrant buying a DX11 card, something better than the 5850 will be out for the same price or less.



The 5850 also holds other advantages over the 4890, eg- eyefinity, power consumption, etc.


----------



## Matthew1990

Ryeong said:


> Do some search on google. There are tons of *DX11-tesselated* games coming this summer  this will be one NICE summer!!



Haha, cheers for a wee night laugh 


http://tinyurl.com/yl7vco7


----------



## Ryeong

87dtna said:


> You really should stop using big words to try to sound smart.  And you spelled it wrong anyway too.





Matthew1990 said:


> Haha, cheers for a wee night laugh
> 
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/yl7vco7



Was a typo. Now let me learn you guys something..

"The DX11 game is tessellated"

"The DX11 game consists of heavy tesselation"

tessellated and tesselation is the same word. But, you must use the word differently depending on the sentence as a whole. 

Google em' up and you'll see.

When someone was able to do something you say: He did it, not he do it..

Did and do means the same thing. Did is the past tense of do..


----------



## 87dtna

Ryeong said:


> When someone was able to do something you say: He did it, not he do it..
> 
> Did and do means the same thing. Did is the past tense of do..



?  What was that about.  I don't think the tense was ever in question.


----------



## Ryeong

87dtna said:


> ?  What was that about.  I don't think the tense was ever in question.



I think it was. Why? Well, if it wasn't then you should have understood that it might have been a typo.


----------



## 87dtna

Ryeong said:


> I think it was. Why? Well, if it wasn't then you should have understood that it might have been a typo.



Actually, now that I had a minute to think about it, it is wrong.

Tessellation is a hardware feature.  Like I wouldn't say that a game is ''physX'd''.


----------



## Ryeong

87dtna said:


> Actually, now that I had a minute to think about it, it is wrong.
> 
> Tessellation is a hardware feature.  Like I wouldn't say that a game is ''physX'd''.



tessellated and tessellation means the same thing, nothing wrong there. 


Now i'll learn you another thing:

You can't bend the word physx. But you can bend Tessellation to Tessellated by replacing ion' with ed. Because Tessellated is the past tense of Tessellation.

There is no past tense of Physx. Because Physx is not really a word, just check the dictionary... It's something Nvidia made up from physics..(duh)


----------



## Drenlin

Side-note:

Have you guys looked at the resolutions that some of those tests are done at? _Most_ people don't have monitors that go above 1080p...much less 2560x1600. Heck, mine only goes to 1280x1024. If those cards can manage playable frame rates like that, then I'm sure that at lower resolutions, none of them could be called "crappy" when referring to performance in modern games.


----------



## Ryeong

Drenlin said:


> Side-note:
> 
> Have you guys looked at the resolutions that some of those tests are done at? _Most_ people don't have monitors that go above 1080p...much less 2560x1600....



Too true! No, i really didn't.. I like to see it at the highest ress, because the %-difference is really showing.

I have one question. How much fps difference is it from 1920x1200 to 1920x1080?


----------



## Aastii

Ryeong said:


> Was a typo. Now let me learn you guys something..
> 
> "The DX11 game is tessellated"
> 
> "The DX11 game consists of heavy tesselation"
> 
> tessellated and tesselation is the same word. But, you must use the word differently depending on the sentence as a whole.
> 
> Google em' up and you'll see.
> 
> When someone was able to do something you say: He did it, not he do it..
> 
> Did and do means the same thing. Did is the past tense of do..



reread what you put and see if you can spot the irony in you trying to teach grammar (PLEASE NOBODY POINT IT OUT TO HIM UNLESS HE CAN'T FIND IT)

Now try, please, to understand why people take you as someone with an overinflated ego, with a lack of understanding in alot of what you should say, and why alot of us think that instead of talking about things you don't know, you should learn from those with a greater understanding and more experience

this is just one example, and you have had people say this to you several times now, in different ways, but along the same lines


----------



## Ryeong

Aastii said:


> reread what you put and see if you can spot the irony in you trying to teach grammar (PLEASE NOBODY POINT IT OUT TO HIM UNLESS HE CAN'T FIND IT)
> 
> Now try, please, to understand why people take you as someone with an overinflated ego, with a lack of understanding in alot of what you should say, and why alot of us think that instead of talking about things you don't know, you should learn.
> 
> this is just one example, and you have had people say this to you several times now, in different ways, but along the same lines



_*When someone was able to do something you say: He did it, not he do it..*_

typo:

When a guy was able to achieve something you say: He did it, not he do it..

I'm from Norway. English is a foreign language for me.. When i try to explain something, i must think what i'm about to say in Norwegian first then write it in English. If i'm not able to find the correct word then you'll misunderstand me. You're from UK, please take it easy. I can't compete against somone with English as their native language..

Edit: Also, Google translate fails deluxe..


----------



## 87dtna

*sigh* you are impossible.

So why, in your original statement'', is it past tense?  ''DX11 tessellated games''.  Tessellated here is being used as an adjective, describing DX11....and that doesn't make any sense. 

yeah, just like understandment isn't a word right? 


And now you are complaining because english isn't your native language....WTF!  You keep going around correcting everyone's english.  I got some good english words for you...but I'd get banned and you definitely aren't worth it.


----------



## Aastii

Ryeong said:


> _*When someone was able to do something you say: He did it, not he do it..*_
> 
> typo:
> 
> When a guy was able to achieve something you say: He did it, not he do it..
> 
> I'm from Norway. English is a foreign language for me.. When i try to explain something, i must think what i'm about to say in Norwegian first then write it in English. If i'm not able to find the correct word then you'll misunderstand me. You're from UK, please take it easy. I can't compete against somone with English as their native language..



no, that isn't it, it is a gramatical error, not spelling. I understand english is not your spoken language, my point wasn't that you made a mistake, we all do, nobody is perfect, it is that you aren't always right, and when faced with overwhelming proof against what you are saying, the reason there is overwhelming proof against it is because you are wrong. Yea it is sometimes embarassing and hard to admit you are wrong, but it makes you out as less of a tool than constantly trying to be right or thinking you are right


----------



## Ryeong

87dtna said:


> *sigh* you are impossible.
> 
> So why, in your original statement'', is it past tense?  ''DX11 tessellated games''.  Tessellated here is being used as an adjective, describing DX11....and that doesn't make any sense.
> 
> yeah, just like understandment isn't a word right?



You're from Pennsylvania, that's in America...

^Can you read the two last sentences i wrote in the previous message


----------



## 87dtna

Ryeong said:


> You're from Pennsylvania, that's in America...
> 
> ^Can you read the two last sentences i wrote in the previous message



Yeah well read my edit in my previous post.


----------



## Ryeong

Aastii said:


> no, that isn't it, it is a gramatical error, not spelling. I understand english is not your spoken language, my point wasn't that you made a mistake, we all do, nobody is perfect, it is that you aren't always right, and when faced with overwhelming proof against what you are saying, the reason there is overwhelming proof against it is because you are wrong. Yea it is sometimes embarassing and hard to admit you are wrong, but it makes you out as less of a tool than constantly trying to be right or thinking you are right



I really try my best. But, i tend to misunderstand when somone is trying to be sarcastic or something. After that point, i might lead myself in the wrong direction, having a constant belief that i'm on track when i'm clearly not. I'm sorry. 

Edit: That way it looks like all of you are constantly wrong..


----------



## Aastii

Ryeong said:


> I really try my best. But, i tend to misunderstand when somone is trying to be sarcastic or something. After that point, i might lead myself in the wrong direction, having a constant belief that i'm on track when i'm clearly not. I'm sorry.
> 
> Edit: That way it looks like all of you are constantly wrong..



Just about all 400 series threads come to mind, what people are saying isn't sarcasm, it is fact . By all means have an opinion, I prefer the 5000 series cards over the 400 series, both have pro's, both have con's, nvidia does have more power for the higher end cards, they also have more price, and generally nowhere near the price/performance as ATi, so for someone on a budget, are the better option because they will still play every single game out just fine, but might drop up to 5 fps.

Now I will teach you something. The mistake was:



> Now i'll learn you another thing:



You don't learn someone something, you teach them.

the person giving the knowledge teaches
The person acquiring knowledge learns


----------



## Ryeong

Aastii said:


> Just about all 400 series threads come to mind, what people are saying isn't sarcasm, it is fact . By all means have an opinion, I prefer the 5000 series cards over the 400 series, both have pro's, both have con's, nvidia does have more power for the higher end cards, they also have more price, and generally nowhere near the price/performance as ATi, so for someone on a budget, are the better option because they will still play every single game out just fine, but might drop up to 5 fps.
> 
> Now I will teach you something. The mistake was:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't learn someone something, you teach them.
> 
> the person giving the knowledge teaches
> The person acquiring knowledge learns



Damn, that's so obvious.. In fact, i know that.. But there you see, it happens. In Norwegian you only say "i'll learn you this" or "learn me". I know that's wrong in English. You use "teach"..

Thats so embarrassing.. I was taught that in 5th grade.. what a shame  
(hides the dictionary)


----------



## BigSteve702

Ryeong said:


> My friend has a 5850 on a 1080p tv, and he is NOT pleased with the results in games such as Just cause 2, BC2 etc etc in 1920x1080..
> 
> Edit: Sure if drooling around with 30-35 fps is okay for you then it's not a problem. I think 60 fps in a game is good..



idk man, im playing bc2 maxed in 1080 around 75 fps with my 275.... so if mine can do that pretty well, the 285 will do it better, and the 5850 poops on it. how could someone NOT be pleased with the performance of a 5850?


----------



## BigSteve702

Ryeong said:


> tessellated and tessellation means the same thing, nothing wrong there.
> 
> 
> Now i'll learn you another thing:
> 
> You can't bend the word physx. But you can bend Tessellation to Tessellated by replacing ion' with ed. Because Tessellated is the past tense of Tessellation.
> 
> There is no past tense of Physx. Because Physx is not really a word, just check the dictionary... It's something Nvidia made up from physics..(duh)



you must be the smart guy in your group of friends.


----------



## Aastii

BigSteve702 said:


> idk man, im playing bc2 maxed in 1080 around 75 fps with my 275.... so if mine can do that pretty well, the 285 will do it better, and the 5850 poops on it. how could someone NOT be pleased with the performance of a 5850?



5850 plays BC2 just fine. There is ofcourse the bug that Dice know and are fixing that load times with an ATi card are insane compared to nvidia, but on the following system:

Asus M4A79XTD EVO
AMD Phenom II 955BE
2x2GB Corsair XMS3 1333MHz
2x500GB WD Caviar black RAID 0
Asus HD5850

it plays BC2 on full settings on 1080p, DX11 at 45fps+


----------



## Ryeong

BigSteve702 said:


> idk man, im playing bc2 maxed in 1080 around 75 fps with my 275.... so if mine can do that pretty well, the 285 will do it better, and the 5850 poops on it. how could someone NOT be pleased with the performance of a 5850?



Enable 16xAF and 4xAA and HBAO. you won't have 75 fps after that with a single GTX 275, it's impossible.. Not even 5850 in any benches reach so high FPS with those settings 

I'll say go for 5850 of those two. But i think i ended the discussion in this thread a long time ago, didn't i?


----------



## funkysnair

hey i just unlocked the bios on the 5850, bring on the water cooling and the extreme clocks!!


----------



## Shane

NICE funkay!!!!!!

Its running cool too aswell isnt it idle....my 4890 is running 59c idle here lol


----------



## funkysnair

yeh its not to bad is it, im looking at clocking this up too the 5870 spec 850mhz gpu and 1100mhz ram atleast!

without the bios unlocked i could only reach 775mhz gpu, now its 1550mhz (i wish it was possible lol)

one of the reviews of this card

"Temperatures are amazing, even with the quiet fan and the out of the box overclocking, the temperatures are super low. It seems Powercolor struck gold with this cooling"

doesnt matter cos i have an EK full water block wating to cool this sucker


----------



## Matthew1990

How much slower is 5830????

I found this

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-168-XF&groupid=701&catid=56&subcat=1711


----------



## 87dtna

Supposedly a 5830 is a real dog(considering the price), in between the performance of a 4870 and 4890 (closer to the 4870 really)

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2947/4


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> Supposedly a 5830 is a real dog(considering the price), in between the performance of a 4870 and 4890 (closer to the 4870 really)
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/2947/4



Depends on the games, generally the 5830 outperforms the 4890 though, especially at higher res's:
http://www.techspot.com/review/249-ati-radeon-hd-5830/page4.html


----------



## Matthew1990

naahhh I'll just go with 5850. I hope the prices go down as soon as the Fermi hits UK, ebuyer and scan.


----------



## StrangleHold

The thing about the 5830 is the benchmarks are all over the place. Even with the 4870 in a few and then as good or better then the GTX 275 in others. Makes it kinda hard to judge the card.


----------



## 87dtna

StrangleHold said:


> The thing about the 5830 is the benchmarks are all over the place. Even with the 4870 in a few and then as good or better then the GTX 275 in others. Makes it kinda hard to judge the card.



Yeah, so screw it and get a 5850.   I'm actually looking at getting a gtx470 though, looks to be better than the 5850 and almost as good as a 5870.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...s/30321-nvidia-geforce-gtx-470-review-15.html

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...s/30321-nvidia-geforce-gtx-470-review-21.html


----------



## StrangleHold

87dtna said:


> Yeah, so screw it and get a 5850.


 
Yeah, to me its alittle high, about 200 bucks seems about right. ATI sorta got in a price pinch. Bet a 5790 is coming in the 200 buck price range.


----------



## 87dtna

StrangleHold said:


> Yeah, to me its alittle high, about 200 bucks seems about right. ATI sorta got in a price pinch. Bet a 5790 is coming in the 200 buck price range.



For me too, thats what I picked up a 5770....but was disappointed with it's performance with AA/AF.  So I used it in a partial trade for an I5 670 

I doubt that about a 5790, it would be atleast as strong if not stronger than the 5830.  They can't do that.

In a few months when the prices settle a little, I'm gonna see if I can scrounge up enough for a gtx470.  I've seemed to favor Nvidia over ATI, although I like eyefinity, I wish Nvidia would do something similar.


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> For me too, thats what I picked up a 5770....but was disappointed with it's performance with AA/AF.  So I used it in a partial trade for an I5 670
> 
> I doubt that about a 5790, it would be atleast as strong if not stronger than the 5830.  They can't do that.
> 
> In a few months when the prices settle a little, I'm gonna see if I can scrounge up enough for a gtx470.  I've seemed to favor Nvidia over ATI, although I like eyefinity, I wish Nvidia would do something similar.


Nvidia is, its gonna be limited to 3 displays though and you need 2 cards in SLI to do it.


----------



## 87dtna

bomberboysk said:


> Nvidia is, its gonna be limited to 3 displays though and you need 2 cards in SLI to do it.



Does the gtx470 do it?  What cards will do it?  

Will it work with 2 displays on one card then?


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> Does the gtx470 do it?  What cards will do it?
> 
> Will it work with 2 displays on one card then?



Dont quote me on this but i believe all cards GTX 260 and up will do it, but since nvidia cards are limited to 2 outputs/card i assume you may be able to do it with  2 displays(although, for FPS when crosshair is generally center of screen, your gonna have a big bezel in your way, you pretty much need 3 screens).


----------

